# iBall Tarang 4.1 Bass Filtering



## speedyguy (Nov 2, 2012)

Hi,

Just bought this in Bangalore. Read some good reviews in flipkart. But I still believe it does not live up to the requirement. The bass is indeed decent but is not well filtered as my other flatmate's Altec Lansing 2.1's in similar range. 

Came to know from some sources that the sub-woofer rubber takes it's initial time to get softened and free up. So hence I would observe improvement in sound in 3-4 days.

Can anyone confirm if this is true? Also, if anyone is aware of iBall tarang feedback when compaired to altec lansing and creative etc in same budget speakers.

Also, I would like to know if there is any software for my laptop (Lenovo T410) which would allow better sound (surround 4.1) output to my speakers as this has normal audio out (one 3 pin slot).

Thanks,

Enjoy~!


----------



## The Incinerator (Nov 2, 2012)

Use Foobar to play your music.Yes allow it some time to sound good, the break in period I mean. Place the subwoofer properly ( in a corner or along the walls) and over some solid ground like the floor. Try to add spikes in its feet. Put a Kg or two weight on it too. Try with water bottles of 1 Ltr and and then move on to 2ltrs to check if you like the bass better with or without them.


----------



## speedyguy (Nov 2, 2012)

So that means it's true. If you are aware of why such time required would you mind sharing.

Enjoy~!


----------



## The Incinerator (Nov 2, 2012)

Speaker break-in is no myth and something significant really does happen. All speakers are built to meet certain specifications, and we work diligently through QC efforts during and after production to ensure that happens. Every component used in a speaker has tolerances, which can relate to small variances in initial performance. The mechanical properties of a speaker are slightly modified once a speaker is put into service, and the tone is affected by these changes. Speaker break-in is a natural process that is influenced by how much you use the speaker and how loud you play it. Think of a new pair of shoes. They are not most comfortable right out of the box. They feel best after you have worn them for a while, softened up, and formed to your feet. Much like your new pair of shoes, new speakers need time to “break in”, and will not sound best until they do.

The components making up the speaker’s suspension are primarily what changes during break-in. These components are the spider (lower suspension) and the cone surround (upper suspension). As the speaker is used, the spider and cone surround begin losing some of their initial stiffness. The sonic results you will hear are an increase in overall warmth, slightly deeper/fatter lows, and warmer/smoother highs. Subtle changes will continue throughout the life cycle of the speaker, but the most noticeable amount occurs in the early stages of use.

The duration of time required to achieve break-in will vary between speakers. Your environment can affect speaker break-in as well. It may take longer in a cold, dry climate versus a hotter, more humid environment. Again, your usage and volume will also affect break-in time. There are several methods people use to speed up the process, but these methods can be damaging to the speaker and are not recommended. The best method is to simply play your new speaker at normal to high volume as frequently as possible. You may even find it is fun and enlightening to experience the changes in your speaker as it breaks in!

Speaker Break-in | Eminence Speaker


----------



## speedyguy (Nov 6, 2012)

Hi, just bumping this back. I can observe a very noticeable difference in sound now (4-5 days over). The bass effect is much better now. I still believe it should further improve especially while playing continuous bass music.

PS: The delay in break-in period might be because I'm not playing it that regularly. Missing out completely some days as well.

Enjoy~!


----------

